# Northern Maine Foundation Question



## MDfamilyman (May 15, 2012)

What works best for this cold climate?

I've been thinking about a concrete pier foundation that I could do myself or having a construction crew come through and put in a blocked out crawl space.

I was really looking forward to the work but today I seemed to have stumbled upon one too many negative reviews/posts about a pier foundation...Resale, heating, insurance - to name a few.

We're looking at constructing an 800 square foot home, either a single story 20x40 or a 1 1/2 story model - 20x30 with a 20x10 loft.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

you could do a cement slab with radiant heat and put a wood cookstove in the house to use as the main heat. Their is a great Amish villiage just south of Houlton with a fantastic store that sells all kinds of things including the Pioneer Wood Cookstoves. They serve dual purpose as in heating and cooking. I am excited for your family and your journey. You will love it here.


----------



## MDfamilyman (May 15, 2012)

Goat Doula said:


> you could do a cement slab with radiant heat and put a wood cookstove in the house to use as the main heat. Their is a great Amish villiage just south of Houlton with a fantastic store that sells all kinds of things including the Pioneer Wood Cookstoves. They serve dual purpose as in heating and cooking. I am excited for your family and your journey. You will love it here.


I'm learning this as I go so please excuse my ignorance but is a slab with radiant heat different then slab on grade? And, I thought due to frost heave we would want to start below the frost line..?

Thanks for your help in all of this.


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

I'm not sure if it's the same as slab on grade but their are many houses built here that have a slab with radiant heat rather than a full foundation. You will be able to find great information once you get up here from "S.W. Collins" hardware and other places. I also think "Nelson Construction" can steer you in a great direction. I also would find out the cost of a slab verses a full or 4' foundation. A full foundation gives you lots of extra space for storage or root cellar, canned goods etc.


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

I was wondering if you are going to stick build yourself or have a contractor build for you? The reason I ask is there is a place here in Houlton that sells modular, doublewide and singlewide homes. I'm sure you passed it on your way from camp to your lot. You might think about that route and they would tell you exactly what you need as far as foundation/slab. Just a thought.


----------



## MDfamilyman (May 15, 2012)

We have the modular route as our last choice (right now). Budgeting for simple stick or log built home - no bells or whistles.


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

I don't blame you. The simpler the better. I would just advise to use passive solar if you have good southern exposure, real good insulation and good windows & doors. When do you folks think you will make the move and get going. I'm sure once you're here and start talking to people you will find what you want. There are even people around with little saw mills that might be worth checking into.


----------



## Allen15 (Apr 18, 2013)

Long-term energy savings can be had in spades by going with a frost-protected shallow foundation. It's at least worth looking into. 
"The technique has apparently been a standard since the 1950s in cold-climate Scandinavian countries." from https://www.thenaturalhome.com/frostwalls.htm


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Allen15 said:


> Long-term energy savings can be had in spades by going with a frost-protected shallow foundation. It's at least worth looking into.
> "The technique has apparently been a standard since the 1950s in cold-climate Scandinavian countries." from https://www.thenaturalhome.com/frostwalls.htm


Thanks!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a regular foundation, crawl space, and radiant heated floors. We heat with wood.


----------



## MDfamilyman (May 15, 2012)

Allen15 said:


> Long-term energy savings can be had in spades by going with a frost-protected shallow foundation. It's at least worth looking into.
> "The technique has apparently been a standard since the 1950s in cold-climate Scandinavian countries." from https://www.thenaturalhome.com/frostwalls.htm


Awesome, thanks for the guidance on this one. Take care


----------



## MDfamilyman (May 15, 2012)

ET1 SS said:


> I have a regular foundation, crawl space, and radiant heated floors. We heat with wood.


Sounds nice but I am afraid that's too much up front cost although I'm sure the long term efficiency has paid it back.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

MDfamilyman said:


> Sounds nice but I am afraid that's too much up front cost although I'm sure the long term efficiency has paid it back.


Our home is a lot larger than what you are looking at.

Nice photos; the dock looks like it is a bit low in the water though.


----------



## MDfamilyman (May 15, 2012)

Doing my research and fell into this article and it has me thinking for sure...Super Insulated Slab Foundations

http://bouldermountainresources.org/downloads/Super-Insulated-Slab-Foundations.pdf


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

How are you doing MDfamilyman? I bet you can't wait to get back to the County! When do you and your wonderful family plan to make the move? Good luck with everything. I sure hope it goes smooth with little stress. I know it sure can be stressful, even after you get here. God Bless!


----------

